# Custom Motoring



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

custommotoringinc.com (818) 772-6623 or (818) 471-5820 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

how much for the pump head homie ship to 78501


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Pm Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


 www.custommotoringinc.com


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> www.custommotoringinc.com


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

www.custommotoringinc.com


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

u takin over for prohopper..? or are u burin off there old stock


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

??????


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

how much for motors


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

U have any coil over cups for telescoptic cylnders


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*​still looking for rockford super 80's with the finned center, PM me plz*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Pro Hopper kit $990 G-Force gears Saco E motors 4 dumps fitings deep cups two 15' #6


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so is the pro hopper website ever gunna come back?


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Pro Hopper kit $990 G-Force gears Saco E motors 4 dumps fitings deep cups two 15' #6


 $960 complete kit


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

How much the piston pumps running? Also what size gears u got for them


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

352cutty86 said:


> How much the piston pumps running? Also what size gears u got for them


 $465 G-FORCE #11 , # 13, # 9


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

To the top.....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

LUV ME OR HATE ME said:


> To the top.....


 TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

84Joe said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT for the homie ALLWAYS coming threw when we need parts !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT for the homie ALLWAYS coming threw when we need parts !!!! :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Home of real Saco's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*HOW MUCH FOR A SACO WITH A VENTED CAP...?*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$95 JUST MOTOR BUCKS VENTED CAPS ARE BEING MADE :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> www.custommotoringinc.com


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

more details on your gears please????


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> www.custommotoringinc.com


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 493128
> View attachment 493130
> View attachment 493131
> View attachment 493132
> ...


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> www.custommotoringinc.com


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

one of the latest


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 569347
> one of the latest


 www.custommotoringinc.com


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> $95 JUST MOTOR BUCKS VENTED CAPS ARE BEING MADE :thumbsup:


That's what's up David !!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

custommotoringinc.com


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Any black Friday sales....?! Many of the the other shops are 
, how about you?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you David for the Gears/Springs . G-Force is still banging . Machs got excellent Memmorie . I tried a few of the latest gears and the G-Force prevailed. Anybody who wants to see for themselves whats in my pumps just pay my guys a few bucks to open a pump up for you to see.  I ain't got nothin to hide.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1 complete set up G-FORCE GEARS with mach 3 coils and 6 interstate batts $1375














Allso cylinders $65 for 6" 
$70 for 8"
$75 for 10" all usa made






visa master discovery welcome Only till friday


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

SHORT STACK COILS $75 BUCKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn Good Price right there....


JUST2C said:


> 1 complete set up G-FORCE GEARS with mach 3 coils and 6 interstate batts $1375
> View attachment 571193
> View attachment 571194
> 
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Hoss805 said:


> Damn Good Price right there....


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> 1 complete set up G-FORCE GEARS with mach 3 coils and 6 interstate batts $1375
> View attachment 571193
> View attachment 571194
> 
> ...


Ttt...good deal


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


 :yes:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 1 complete set up G-FORCE GEARS with mach 3 coils and 6 interstate batts $1375
> View attachment 571193
> View attachment 571194
> 
> ...


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 571388
> SHORT STACK COILS $75 BUCKS :thumbsup:


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 570336
> custommotoringinc.com


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

<img id="vbattach_576030" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=576030&stc=1" attachmentid="576030">


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 1 complete set up G-FORCE GEARS with mach 3 coils and 6 interstate batts $1375
> View attachment 571193
> View attachment 571194
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


>


 TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> ...


 :thumbsup: custom motoring facebook


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

facebook


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

custom motoring :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> custom motoring :thumbsup:


 ttt


----------



## cheechhydros (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks David for the parts!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

cheechhydros said:


> Thanks David for the parts!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: custom motoring facebook


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> custom motoring :thumbsup:


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

cheechhydros said:


> Thanks David for the parts!


 Bump


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

any chance you sell 2ton pre cut coils? no one seems to have them right now


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> any chance you sell 2ton pre cut coils? no one seems to have them right now


 :thumbsup: CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

David did you receive my text with address?


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup: CUSTOM MOTORING FACEBOOK


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> David did you receive my text with address?


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

cheechhydros said:


> Thanks David for the parts!


 TTT


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't have Facebook.. Do you have 2 ton precut coils?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

how much for 4 motors and a case of solenoids


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

got my order thanks alot bro


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

backyard64 said:


> got my order thanks alot bro


 :h5:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

U got a 1" block for my g-foce 11??


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

facebook instagram custommotoring (818) 772-6623


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> facebook instagram custommotoring (818) 772-6623


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$ 1299 complete set up chrome fitings USA made cylinders Mach-3 coils G-Force gears Saco street


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $ 1299 complete set up chrome fitings USA made cylinders Mach-3 coils G-Force gears Saco street
> View attachment 660710


 ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

custom motoring paint (818) 772-6623 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $ 1299 complete set up chrome fitings USA made cylinders Mach-3 coils G-Force gears Saco street
> View attachment 660710


TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------

